# webOS 3.0.5 released



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

> webOS 3.0.5
> 
> The HP webOS 3.0.5 update enhances core apps like Email and Calendar, improves the video calling experience, and fixes additional bugs.
> 
> ...


Go check System Update.

Additional: All your Cyanogenmod stuff such as moboot and data should be left fully intact after the update.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## canyoufindben (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it tested and confirmed that moboot is left intact and you can still boot into CM7?


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't even booted into WebOS since I put CM7 onto the device.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

mines boot looping after applying the update so i wouldnt do it without having moboot and stuff in the cminstall folder, cos you can still get into the mode with the usb icon to use acmeinstaller


----------



## sifounak (Oct 20, 2011)

The update does not break moboot and I'm able to boot back into CM7 after the update process is complete.

*Note 1:* After it updates, it will automatically reboot directly into WebOS. Rebooting again will boot into the moboot menu.

*Note 2:* I updated to moboot 0.3.5 prior to updating WebOS to 3.0.5. Not sure if the other versions of moboot will survive the update, but it's worth a shot.

Edit: Just saw the above post with the boot looping issue. Can you tell us what version of moboot you were using?


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, i think it was 0.3.5 although it said 0.3.4 on the menu.

Running acmeuninstaller fixed it and webos booted showing update sucessful. acmeinstaller didnt work as my cminstall folder is empty for some stupid reason! must have deleted the files after woops!!

edit: even though it said update successful its still on 3.0.4 so have to do it again! definitely shouldnt have bothered!!! trying to update again does the same, boot loop, webos doctor it is!


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> Hi, i think it was 0.3.5 although it said 0.3.4 on the menu.
> 
> Running acmeuninstaller fixed it and webos booted showing update sucessful. acmeinstaller didnt work as my cminstall folder is empty for some stupid reason! must have deleted the files after woops!!


The script automatically erases the files

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I had moboot 0.3.3 and the webos update wiped it out. No rebooting into Android. I downloaded moboot 0.3.5 and used acmeinstaller to put it back and I'm able to boot into android again. PITA if I didn't have my macbook nearby.

Peter


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Just installed the Update and it appears to remove the moboot, It keeps booting WebOS, So gonna reinstall moboot.


----------



## ncon3392 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tried to install the update, now I'm stuck in a bootloop and can't get into webOS or anything else. What would be the best option to fix this?

Appears to have been fixed, ran webOS doctor and can now boot into webOS


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

if you have not used webos in a while, it will be worth checking it out again, while they did not fix any issues relating to certain websites not working, they did add a scroll bar so you can see how much you have scroled down a page.

They also claimed to have improved the calendar application in terms of the speed at which you can scroll through pages but to me there is 100% no difference in performance.

While they made an attempt to improve the keyboard, they were unable to make any meaningful change. a great meaningful change to keyboard would've been the inclusion of two horizontal arrow keys which are absolutely vital to Correcting spelling errors since trying to tap the letter that is wrong using the touchscreen, is very difficult.

they also failed to release the full list of changes in this update, this is evident by their being a couple of changes not listed in the information about the update.

They've also added a couple more tests and diagnostic tool. It can now test the camera and the location services

the accelerometer has also been fixed but a new problem has taken it's place, the games with the accelerometer issues now have low frame rates


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Managed to reinstall the Moboot, so Im back to normal.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I updated to 3.0.5 but I lost CM it appears. I had moboot 0.3.3 and ran the webos update. After that it showed only webos, webos recovery, reboot and shutdown as options. I got it back into webos and put moboot 0.3.5 in the cminstall folder, ran
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller and it installed moboot 3.0.5. But still...no option in moboot to boot to CM. Any help? Thanks


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

....got it fixed, I put the alpha 3.5 and clockworkmod in the cminstall, rebooted, ran acmeinstaller and now I have the option in moboot for cm, and it came up nicely. Don't know how that got borked but it was an easy fix.....


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't even update. It starts and after awhile it says 'can't connect - try again later'. I guess their server is swamped. It is not my wifi since I posted this from my TP.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine downloaded and tried to install, but failed (two times).


----------



## EpiphanyNL (Jan 13, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Mine downloaded and tried to install, but failed (two times).


I have the same issue when trying to update to 3.0.5, what updates have you installed on webOS? Especially installed through preware?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

No kernels.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

viper3two said:


> I updated to 3.0.5 but I lost CM it appears. I had moboot 0.3.3 and ran the webos update. After that it showed only webos, webos recovery, reboot and shutdown as options. I got it back into webos and put moboot 0.3.5 in the cminstall folder, ran
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller and it installed moboot 3.0.5. But still...no option in moboot to boot to CM. Any help? Thanks


just run acmeinstall with cm7 in cminstall folder.. i wont delete anything ull boot to android with all ur data/apps in place.. i has this happen to me after webosdoctor.. had to install moboot and cm7...

nvm that looks like uve fixed it already..


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

stlouisbluesfan1 said:


> I haven't even booted into WebOS since I put CM7 onto the device.


 We can't be the only ones.....can we?

i am still on 3.3 or whatever it is, but honestly, i haven't booted into webOS since i got android on it. and i dont see any reason to do it. 
especially since CM9 looks to be coming pretty soon. we will then have an acutal tablet OS on our tablets.
while webOS was nice, i still think gingerbread was a huge step up in software for the TP.


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Just booted the update on my stock TP, no problems.

I'll wait til later to update my CM7 TP when I can reinstall moboot.


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

Updated last night, then had to do the moboot update to 3.5 to regain CM7 option.

This may be heresy to a lot of users hear, but I believe that webos is superior to Android ginger, and find myself using it more than using CM7. If there was a Nook reader app available on webos I might not use CM7 all (and I've got about 90 Android apps installed). Hoping CM9 will be live up to expectations.


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Andrew said:


> This may be heresy to a lot of users hear, but I believe that webos is superior to Android ginger, and find myself using it more than using CM7. If there was a Nook reader app available on webos I might not use CM7 all (and I've got about 90 Android apps installed). Hoping CM9 will be live up to expectations.


Stating your personal preference should never be considered heresy. I find most (if not all) of the US vs THEM rhetoric to be a waste of time and usually ends up making the person ranting sound stupid and petty.

In my household we currently have several iOS devices (phones/ipads), 2 touchpads (which currently have 2 OS's - webOS and Android) and an android phone (original Evo). So, I have quite a bit of experience using all 3 OS's.

All of this to say: There are things I like and dislike about all 3 of the OS's. If I had to, I could use any of the 3 as my daily device and be happy, but I tend to use Android the most. Also, although I have absolutely no experience with Windows Phone 7, I would love a chance to play with it extensively. From what I have seen about it, it looks pretty slick. I also hope that Microsoft blows us all away with an awesome Windows 8 tablet (although at this point I'm not holding my breath







). And I really hope that the open source community embraces webOS and continues to improve and expand it.

Just remember, there is plenty of room for multiple mobile platforms, and actually, the more the merrier. Believe it or not, all of the OS's "steal" from each other. So, if Apple adds some slick feature to iOS, guess what, someone somewhere is gonna figure it out how to add it to Android and vice versa. Competition is good because we all benefit from innovations eventually, no matter what platform they originally came out on.


----------



## Torzaaaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys, iv just recieved my touchpad [no mods, no android just WebOS] and its pushing me to do the WebOS update but i wanna put CM7 on it.

My question is should i do the WebOS update before putting on CM7?
Should i even bother with the WebOS update at all, if i did could that interfere with the way Android installs/runs?

*sits waiting a reply*
This N00b Thanks You! [=


----------



## Jayb222 (Jul 16, 2011)

Torzaaaa said:


> Hi guys, iv just recieved my touchpad [no mods, no android just WebOS] and its pushing me to do the WebOS update but i wanna put CM7 on it.
> 
> My question is should i do the WebOS update before putting on CM7?
> Should i even bother with the WebOS update at all, if i did could that interfere with the way Android installs/runs?
> ...


All the same procedures work after the update.
Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Torzaaaa said:


> Hi guys, iv just recieved my touchpad [no mods, no android just WebOS] and its pushing me to do the WebOS update but i wanna put CM7 on it.
> 
> My question is should i do the WebOS update before putting on CM7?
> Should i even bother with the WebOS update at all, if i did could that interfere with the way Android installs/runs?
> ...


update it before you add cm7.
that way you don't have to moboot 2x


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

just tried to update webos....
and ended up with the www.palm.com/ROM screen

i just used webos Doc to "reset" it

i will wait for ICS


----------



## progmanos (Oct 17, 2011)

pwlorraine said:


> I had moboot 0.3.3 and the webos update wiped it out. No rebooting into Android. I downloaded moboot 0.3.5 and used acmeinstaller to put it back and I'm able to boot into android again. PITA if I didn't have my macbook nearby.
> 
> Peter


I have moboot 0.3.3 installed also. It didn't wipe mine out. After the update, it will reboot to WebOS; you have to reboot again to access moboot.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

WebOS...what's that?...lol


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> Stating your personal preference should never be considered heresy. I find most (if not all) of the US vs THEM rhetoric to be a waste of time and usually ends up making the person ranting sound stupid and petty.
> 
> In my household we currently have several iOS devices (phones/ipads), 2 touchpads (which currently have 2 OS's - webOS and Android) and an android phone (original Evo). So, I have quite a bit of experience using all 3 OS's.
> 
> ...


You do realise that rational, pragmatic views like that will mean you will forever stand out on the internet don't you?









I am also a believer in functionality over everything else.

My iPad is great for some stuff (music creation mostly, which Android has been technically incapable of, maybe ICS improves this), my Touchpad also has it's uses either using webOS or Android. I tend to use CM7 more but it doesn't mean I refuse to use webOS on some kind of warped loyalty thing.

I am grateful above all else that there are dedicated, talented people out there that keep OSs alive of all flavours.

(Dragging it back on-topic, sort of) Having said that I think the 'enforced update' policy of HP shows a contempt for the end-user and whoever decided on this deserves a lifetime of maintaining legacy applications.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hmmm...

so i updated to 3.0.5.

- first time, it downloaded but then after a prompted reboot, it said it was unable to update.
- second time, it applied the previously downloaded update, rebooted and was good to go.

then, i updated one of my preware installs (forgot what it was but on the progress, it said something like new webos, skipping kernel) and now, my touchpad doesn't actually stay on. i can get it on briefly by holding the power button but as soon as i take it off, it turns off... and there's a message that says:

"the application data base is getting full...somethingsomething"

will have to figure this out....

---------------------------------------------------

oh, also, i've seemed to have lost the ability to turn autocorrection ON! it says that it can't do it. any insights into that?


----------



## brandycmc (Oct 8, 2011)

I wanted to reassure anyone else out there with Moboot 0.3.5 and CM7 alpha3 - that my WebOS upgrade went just fine with no need to reinstall anything.

The only real benefit I've noticed of the upgrade though is that my Skype video contacts can be viewed in a separate list from all my other contacts, making Skype video calling much simpler.

Am really looking forward to CM9 ICS now though... which Im hoping will be so good that I can dispense with the [promising but] rather limited WebOS platform completely.


----------



## PR0M3TH3US (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm just wondering does this update wipe your overclocking on the 3.0.4 and any other _PREWARE you have already install on it? _Thanks.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

PR0M3TH3US said:


> I'm just wondering does this update wipe your overclocking on the 3.0.4 and any other _PREWARE you have already install on it? _Thanks.


you just have to install a 3.0.5 compatible O/C kernel. that's all..


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

update on my situation.

it seems all the weird bugs that i was getting webos side was related to "application data base getting full" error. it seems to be a bug in webos in that it doesn't handle that condition gracefully or even guides you through a process where you can get rid of stuff that might be causing the error. for me, i just deleted a bunch of webos apps and that seemed to do the trick.

- it turns on and off normally.
- can turn on autocorrection.
- can add additional keyboard (for having a no/autocorrect switch in the keyboard)

so i'm now upgraded with 3.0.5 (other than the keyboard thing, don't notice huuuge improvement... my youtube streaming still freezes the picture intermittently while audio continues playing) and i just had to acmeinstall moboot again to get my cm7 back up and running.


----------

